# How dirty car is embarrassing to drive? [pics]



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

How dirty car has to be until you feel it's embarrassing to drive?

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









Mine is somewhere between 3 and 4 but idk if i should be ashamed of it... I just don't wanna pay for the car wash. I washed it in June.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine would usually be between 1 and 2, but I live in the country side


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Dirty cars need washed. 
But what about very old cars that almost fall apart? And old buses? The buses in my country are old clunkers (mostly the ones going from a village to a town).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It depends on weather, but generally 3.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Raspberriexx said:


> How dirty car has to be until you feel it's embarrassing to drive?
> 
> *1.*


 :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No dirty cars are embarrassing.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol


Right. It made me smile too.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't understand why people feel the need to clean their car. Also if the car gets a dent they get all melancholy and have to get it fixed. These are the people who wear diamonds on their person and own non-functional shoes.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I like dirty cars. Less blinding reflections. I wish all cars were matte.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

in the UK the last one would be illegal because the number plate is obscured.

seriously, my car has never a speck of dirt ion it because I clean it regularly.... only takes 15 minutes with a bucket and sponge. and its satisfying to see the result. Most of us would no go out cackled in muck on our clothes or person...... so why would you let an other of your possessions be filthy like this ?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Dirty? Pffftt, this is what my truck usually looks like vvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that's what my ranger always looked like. I miss it :/


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Is there a none? I live in the middle of nowhere. Gravel roads are normal. Mudding is normal. Generally you just scrape your license plate and windshield clean and to hell with the rest. I have never taken a vehicle to the car wash. When I was living at home about the time my mom would start complaining I should wash my truck there was a useful rainstorm to leave it out in.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

It's probably an OCD related thing, but I can't _stand_ it when my car gets dirty. I keep it pretty clean all the time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm more embarrassed about the inside of mine. There is a ton of clutter. Backseats and trunk are full. Put a bunch of stuff in there one day I was rushing to clean the house when we had a repairman coming. Need to move it back into the house and organize better. Plan to sell at my first garage sale ever next year so hopefully that will motivate me to get rid of a lot


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine is probably between 0.5 and 1 usually. My car is black so dirt shows up on it so easily.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I have never washed my car and it's almost 2 years old. Dirty cars are no big deal to me. 

Anyway, I park outside, so whenever it rains it gets "washed".


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

i need to wash mine. its like number 1. all the mud from the snow and such got it all dirty xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I think they're all embarrassing to drive...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

In England, the rain will soon wash off all the dirt. But it could be a problem in warmer countries.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's protective dirt :lol.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Driving back from Prince George one year, the roads were particularly sloppy. I stopped for gas and got out of my truck. the ENTIRE exterior was covered in frozen, beaded, muddy ice. It was pretty awesome!

But yeah, the rain washes my truck for me so I don't have to do it. :boogie

Now the fact that I accidentally voted for "1..."

well, that'sa paddlin.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My truck is dirty from the road salt and sand. Got to be careful walking close to it to prevent rubbing against it getting crap on clothes. No sense washing as long we have this wet slimy weather.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

SD92 said:


> In England, the rain will soon wash off all the dirt. But it could be a problem in warmer countries.


Got to watch the mud in the wheel arches of older cars though. It sends them rusty.

I go to a car wash and ask them to blast the inside of the arches with the power washer some.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Dirty cars are cool. Means you went on an adventure.


----------

